# My S4



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello!
Two weeks back I bought my own 1993 Rubin red perleffect Audi S4 avant 2.2 Turbo automatic. I'm very pleased with the car, though it needs some attention as I must repair a few minor things. At this point it's not very pretty to look at, but it won't leave my hands looking like this as a true Audi fan judjes a car from its soul. And this one has it...







I'm planning on keeping it as stock as I can, so no special modifications will be made, only cosmetic issues and reperations.
Some pics:
When I bought it:




After minor modifications:












P.s.: I hope I didn't stick this topic in the wrong place.









Have a nice day!


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: My S4 (urquattro83)*

Very nice car. Here in the US we did not get the automatic. No S4 avants, only S6 avants. The Jaquard cloth seats only came as an option on some Canadian S6's here (that I know of), everybody else got leather.
The color you have is pretty rare here too, I have only seen 2 pics of cars with that color, never in person. Most of the cars here in the US are green.
A good forum to visit: http://www.audiworld.com/forum/s4s6.html


----------



## bikeaudi (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: My S4 (urquattro83)*

Here is a great way to upgrade the looks of your wheels. Center caps from later wheels reallly makes the wheels look more modern. You want to look for the center caps that have 10 simulated cap screws. Look on eBay at the completed ones in a search for Audi Center cap. The trick is to cut about 1/4" off the inner retaining spring ring. MC


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: My S4 (bikeaudi)*

they made S4s back then in auto?


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: My S4 (AudiRs2Porsche)*

Yes, they made S4 C4 automatics from 1993 to 1994, but only the 2.2 Turbo version, the 4.2 had a 6 speed manual gearbox.


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: My S4 (urquattro83)*

very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i believe UrS4s here were only turbo and manual and sedans


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

I would like to know something. Could you tell me approximately how much does it cost to ensure and register an UrS4 turbo in America? The full deal is approximately 1600 euros here in Slovenia.
Thanx


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (urquattro83)*

Insurance is tough, a lot depends on where you live, your age etc. That said , full coverage for my S6 in NH for a year is $ 1000 US. Registration was about $ 200 US.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Harold)*

I have full coverage on my '94 s4, and '85 urquattro, live in a small town, have a great drivers record, and pay 1200 a year for both.
Oh yeah, I'm 35


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My S4 (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_
one has it...







I'm planning on keeping it as stock as I can, so no special modifications will be made, only cosmetic issues and reperations.


Sure, you say that now, but wait until you ride in one with some rs2 goodies bolted on.
You will crumble to the pressure.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: My S4 (Sepp)*

Hehe, I know what you mean. But if i wanted better performance i'd buy a manual 6 gear transmition S4. It goes enough fast for me as it's the first car I own.







Maybe some day a real RS2 will be in my garage, you never know...
However, I decided to sell the car (to my friend) and buy something newer, with a bit less horsepower and better fuel consumption, this will either be an A4 1.8 Turbo or 1.9 TDI. We'll see.
Oh, and thanx for the info on insurance prices there, interestihgly it's a bit cheaper.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: My S4 (urquattro83)*

Not much to look at?!?!?!?
Those euro-spec bumpers are hot! The US bumpers make it look more clumsey, and almost boaty. The S6 wasn't any better either. I wonder how much a set would cost to ship over here...


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: My S4 (Sciroccist)*

You can get a set new from here: 
http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/Eurobitss6plus.html


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_I would like to know something. Could you tell me approximately how much does it cost to ensure and register an UrS4 turbo in America? The full deal is approximately 1600 euros here in Slovenia.
Thanx
it also depends on where you live... if you live in New jersey forget about it.... i pay $3000 a year for my 97 a4 turbo quattro


----------



## AudiRs2Porsche (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: My S4 (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_Hehe, I know what you mean. But if i wanted better performance i'd buy a manual 6 gear transmition S4. It goes enough fast for me as it's the first car I own.







Maybe some day a real RS2 will be in my garage, you never know...


ha my goal is to ship an Rs2 over. it would prolly be the second documented rs2 in america.. i know there has been one in pennsyvania but it hasnt been seen in like a year... maybe the feds got there hands on it


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: My S4 (Harold)*

this website only has S6 'plus' bumpers. The ones pictured above are on an S4. I know that they look different than the ones on the S6 euro version


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: My S4 (Sciroccist)*

Look closer at the website, Alex can get any Euro part for your Audi. You would have to email him about the S4 Euro bumpers. He got me a replacement part for my Euro HID's, normaly only avail from a Euro dealer.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: My S4 (Harold)*

oh ok. hells yeah... 
They sound like a good company. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

